# Herman Witsius on the covenant of grace and election



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 6, 2020)

But at the same time we must observe that the covenant of grace is nothing more than the accomplishment of the eternal counsel of God. The righteousness of faith, of which the sacraments are the seals, and which is promised in the covenant, belongs exclusively to the elect. ...

For more, see Herman Witsius on the covenant of grace and election.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 6, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> For more, see Herman Witsius on the covenant of grace and election.


Robert sent me this article a few weeks ago and I found it very helpful.

I did not see a link to the article on your blog post. Witsius essay is available online here with an insightful introductory essay by Mark Beach.

By the way, Mark Beach has written a lot of insightful material on Reformed and Covenant Theology. Eg, his essay in Bavinck's "Saved by Grace" was one of the most insightful; essays I have read on covenantal developments in the Dutch churches of the 19th century.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

